# Turkey Stuffing in Roaster Oven?



## busymomh

ok, I always have a cooking delima on Thanksgiving because I do not have a double oven. I bought an 18" Roaster Oven in hopes that it might be of some assistance. Can, and if so how, would I cook my dressing in the Roaster Oven?


----------



## jennyema

What is a roaster oven?


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> What is a roaster oven?




https://www.google.com/search?q=ras...w.,cf.osb&fp=f65badecf23818ce&biw=853&bih=451


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ras...w.,cf.osb&fp=f65badecf23818ce&biw=853&bih=451



Just ... Huh?


----------



## Andy M.

Think of it as a free-standing extra oven.


----------



## lyndalou

Do you have a crock pot/ The roaster oven may be too large for the amount of dressing you want to make. Has anyone used a crock pot for dressing?


----------



## Zhizara

From pictures of roaster ovens, it looks like it would be better to roast the turkey there, leaving your oven free for your side dishes.


----------



## lyndalou

Our friend always uses her electric roaster oven for the turkey. She has a large group every year. My only disappointment is that the skin does not get crispy using that method. Otherwise the turkey is delicious.


----------



## SherryDAmore

I always use my slow cooker for stuffing.  My family likes the soft moist dressing from the bird, and of course, I now longer stuff the bird, soooooo,
Just cook it on low, and wrap the lid with a towel to keep the moisture from dripping down into the dish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I use my roaster to cook the STUFFED turkey, and make the separate dressing in a casserole dish in my oven, along with the white and sweet potatoes and the pies.

BTW, I use two oven thermometers on the turkey; one in the thigh and one in the stuffing.


----------



## chopper

There are recipes for stuffing in "The Complete Rival Roaster Oven Cookbook" but they all say to stuff the bird. 

BTW, it also says in that cookbook to get dark crispy skin on your turkey in the roaster you need to be sure to not add any liquids (except for basting butter or oil) until the last 30 minutes of roasting. You can also use a browning sauce and paprika if you want to. 

I just make sure the bird is very dry (I use paper towels to dry) and oil it up really well. I don't add liquid until I take the turkey out.


----------

